# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Հետընտրական իրավիճակը հարևան Իրանում

## Ձայնալար

Ինչպես գիտեք, անցած ուրբաթ, հունիսի 12-ին մեր հարևան Իրանի Իսլամիստական Հանրապետությունում տեղի ունեցան նախագահական ընտրություններ: Նախագահի պաշտոնի համար հիմնական հավակնորդներն էին գործող նախագահ Մահմուդ Ահմադինեջադը և ընդդիմադիր, ժողովրդական բարեփոխումների և ԱՄՆ-ի հետ հարաբերությունների ջերմացման կողմնակից` Միր Հուսեյն Մուսավին: Բնականաբար ընտրությունների արդյունքները չարտահայտեցին ժողովրդի կամքը: Ընտրություններին հաջորդեցին բողոքի ակցիաները և իշխանությունների արձագանքը դրան` բռնությունների տեսքով: Պարսկական մի շարք քաղաքներ վեր են ածվել մարտադաշտի, իշխանությունները դիմում են չտեսնված դաժան միջոցների ապստամբությունը ճնշելու համար, սակայն դա նրանց դեռ չի հաջողվում: Արդեն իսկ կան զոհեր, ինտերնետային չճշտված աղբյուրների համաձայն, համալսարանի դիմաց կախաղան են հանվել մի քանի ակտիվիստ ուսանողներ, գիշերը հանրակացարաններից մեկում սպանվել են 15 ուսանողներ, հասկանալի պատճառներով ինֆորմացիան խիստ սակավ է:
Այստեղ կարող եք գտնել մի քանի նախընտրական լուսանկարներ, իսկ այստեղ` հետընտրական:

_Ինչո՞վ կավարտվի այս ամենը: Ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կունենա դա Հայաստանի վրա: Ո՞ր նախագահն է ավելի շահեկան հարևան Հայաստանի համար:_

----------

Kita (16.06.2009), Աբելյան (16.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2009), Սելավի (15.06.2009), Վարպետ (15.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Այլ հղումներ՝

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/0..._n_215189.html
http://www.blogrunner.com/snapshot/D...leground_time/
http://bit.ly/a5rvU
http://journals.ru/journals.php?groupid=39742

----------

Enipra (16.06.2009), murmushka (15.06.2009), Norton (15.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2009), Վարպետ (15.06.2009)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ոռի ա:

Մեզ էլ մարտի մեկին էին սենց ծեծում առավոտյան, հետո հեռվից էին ուզում ծեծել, հարմար չէր, կրակում էին: Հետո էլ արդար և խաղաղ ճանապարհով ուզում են հարցեր լուծել:
Էդքանն ա մեր թասիվը, որ պտի կանգնենք ու սպասենք, թե երբ են մեզ ծեծողները ասելու. - ես հելա, լա-լա-լա…

Պարզ բան: Եթե Իրանում հիմա էս վիճակն ա, էդ կնշանակի, որ հանձնվելու ոչ մի մտադրություն չունի Ահմադինեջադը: Իսկ դրսից ճնշումների վրա թքած ունի բառիս բուն իմաստով՝ վերևից:

Մի բանում համոզված եմ, որ եթե սույն ազգի արյան մեջ ծեծ ու ջարդը ինքնահաստատում ա, ուրեմն այդ երկրում արդար ու խաղաղ իշխանափոխություն լինել չի կարող:

----------


## Norton

Արդեն մահվան դեպքերի մասին լուրեր էլ ա տարածվում:



> В СМИ тем временем появляются первые сообщения о погибших в ходе беспорядков. Так, представители оппозиции говорят, что в городе Шираз во время акции протеста погиб студент.Кроме того, фотограф Associated Press сообщил коллегам, что видел, как на митинге в Тегеране застрелили человека. Официального подтверждения данной информации пока нет.


էս էլ էր հետաքրքիր



> Акция протеста проходит между двумя площадями – Энгелаб (площадь Революции) и* Азади (площадь Свободы)*.


փաստորեն , Իրանում էլ ա ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունենում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Լիքը նկարներ՝ http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/200..._election.html

Այս պահին Իրանցիների բոլոր կապի միջոցներն անջատված են՝ միջքաղաքային հեռախոսակապը, ինտերնետային բազմաթիվ կայքեր, բոլոր տեսակի չաթերը:
Ակտիվ է միայն Twitter համակարգը:
Ցանկացողները կարող են հետևել ընթացքին http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23iranelection

----------

Enipra (16.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Իրանում բողոքի ցույցերը նոր ուժով են բռնկվել*




> Երկուշաբթի երեկոյան Թեհրանում իշխանությունների կողմից չարտոնագրված ցույցին մասնակցել են հարյուր հազարավոր ցուցարարներ, ովքեր իրենց բողոքն են հայտնել հունիսի 12-ին կայացած նախագահական ընտրությունների ընթացքում տեղի ունեցած ընտրախախտումների դեմ։
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է BBC-ին, այս ցույցը ամենազանգվածայինն է եղել Իսլամական հանրապետության 30 տարվա պատմության ընթացքում։
> 
> Ավելի վաղ Իրանի ներքին գործերի նախարարությունը հայտարարել էր, որ Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադի՝ նախագահի պաշտոնում վերընտրման դեմ բոլոր բողոքները հակասում են օրենքին։ Չնայած այդ ամենին, բազմաթիվ իրանցիներ երկուշաբթի երեկոյան փողոց էին դուրս եկել։ Իրանի հատուկ ծառայությունների աշխատակիցները օրվա երկրորդ կեսին հետևում էին ցույցի ընթացքին, սակայն որևիցե գործողություններ չէին ձեռնարկում։
> 
> *Սակայն տեղի ժամանակով 20։45–ին միջազգային հեռուստաընկերությունները կրակոցների մասին տեղեկություններ հաղորդեցին։
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է AP գործակալությունը, առնվազն 7 ցուցարար մահացել է։ Հաղորդվում է նաև հրաձգության հետ կապված ևս մեկ մարդու ձերբակալության մասին։
> *
> ...


պատմությունը կրկնվումա...

----------


## Լեո

Աչքիս սա նաև ԱՄՆ-ի խաղերից ա  :Think:

----------

davidus (16.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Աչքիս սա նաև ԱՄՆ-ի խաղերից ա


Չգիտեմ Ամերիկայի խաղերից , թե չէ: Հետաքրքիր էլ չի: Եթե իրանցիների նման պահպանողական ժողովուրդը 30 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ դուրս ա գալիս փողոցները ու արդարություն պահանջում՝ դա արդեն լուրջա, դա նշանակումա, որ երկրում իսկապես լուրջ խնդիրներ կան:
Ի դեպ , որևէ իշխանություն, որը գնդակահարում է իր սեփական ժողովրդին, այլախոհության համար, արժանի չի այլևս երկիրը կառավարել և պետքա անհապաղ հեռացվի:

----------

murmushka (16.06.2009), Rammer (16.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս նկարը շատ լավնա: Մուսավիի կողմնակիցը պաշտպանումա վիրավոր ոստիկանին:

----------

Ambrosine (17.06.2009), Chilly (16.06.2009), murmushka (16.06.2009), Norton (16.06.2009), Ungrateful (16.06.2009), Աբելյան (16.06.2009), Լեո (16.06.2009), Հայկօ (17.06.2009), Ձայնալար (16.06.2009), Մարկիզ (16.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.06.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ասում են միլիոնի կարգի մարդ ա դուրս եկել փողոց: :Shok:

----------


## comet

Հետընտրական նկարները cancel են արել

----------


## Երվանդ

Ամբողջ սրտով ցուցարաների կողմից եմ :Love: , պարսիկները մեր նման չեն, իրանք որ ոտքի կանգնեցին վերջ, ուզում ա կեսին սպանեն, մեկ ա ձև չի կհաղթեն, մի բան ա մենակ վատ , որ կրոնական առաջնորդը Ահմադի Նեջադին ա պաշտպանել, իրանց մենակ կրոնով կարա հաղթի Նեջադը, ուրիշ ձև չունի, ինչքան սպանի էնքան ավելի շատ են հելնելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Նման ապուշ օրենքները կարծում եմ մի բոլ հոգնեցրել են պարսիկներին: Մարդկ տեսնում են աշխարհում ինչ կա հետո գալիս են տուն ու առը հա... Դրա համար կրոնական տիրապետության վերջը կարծում եմ մոտենումա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նման ապուշ օրենքները կարծում եմ մի բոլ հոգնեցրել են պարսիկներին: Մարդկ տեսնում են աշխարհում ինչ կա հետո գալիս են տուն ու առը հա... Դրա համար կրոնական տիրապետության վերջը կարծում եմ մոտենումա:


Երե հաջողվի տապալել կրոնական ռեժիմը, ամբողջ տարածաշրջանի համար լավ կլինի, պատերազմի վտանգը կտրուկ կնվազի:

----------

Սելավի (16.06.2009), Վարպետ (16.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Երե հաջողվի տապալել կրոնական ռեժիմը, ամբողջ տարածաշրջանի համար լավ կլինի, պատերազմի վտանգը կտրուկ կնվազի:


Աշխարհի ամենամեծ պոտենցիալ ունեցող երկրներից մեկն ա... Որ փոխվի ռեժիմը, ու Իրանը դառնա կանխատեսելի երկիր, է~...

----------

davidus (16.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (16.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Արդեն հայտարարել են որ ձայների վերահաշվարկ է լինելու...

----------


## Elmo

Քա՞նի միլիոն ընտրող կա Իրանում ու քանի՞սն են դուրս եկել բողոքի ակցիայի:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քա՞նի միլիոն ընտրող կա Իրանում ու քանի՞սն են դուրս եկել բողոքի ակցիայի:


30 միլիոնից ավել, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Իսկ դուրս էկողները հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ էդքան լինեն: Ընդամենը հարյուր հազարն էլ համոզված լինի, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, արդեն բավարար է:

----------


## Elmo

> 30 միլիոնից ավել, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Իսկ դուրս էկողները հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ էդքան լինեն: Ընդամենը հարյուր հազարն էլ համոզված լինի, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, արդեն բավարար է:


Վա ջան 100 000 -ը 30 000 000 -ի մեջ քիչ չի՞ որ իրանց ուզածով շարժվեն: 

Իհարկե բռնությունները ոչնչով չէս արդարացնի:

----------


## Rammer

> Վա ջան 100 000 -ը 30 000 000 -ի մեջ քիչ չի՞ որ իրանց ուզածով շարժվեն: 
> 
> Իհարկե բռնությունները ոչնչով չէս արդարացնի:


Էլմո ջան ուզել չուզելը ինչ կապ ունի...Ընտրություներ են եղել արդյուքները կեղծել են , հիմա մարդիկ դուրս են եկել պայքարում են իրենց ձայնի, ընտրութայն իրավունքի համար ու արդեն հասել են նրան որ վերահաշվարկ կլինի:

----------


## voter

Իրանում սա ազատության տենչն է այն սերունդի, որ 70ականներին իսլամական հեղափոխությունից հետո է ծնվել մեծացել։ Նրանք կազմում են բնակչության 40 տոկոսից ավելին։

Իսլամական ղեկավարները սերդափոխությունից շատ են վախենում, այդ ռազմական միլիցիան, որ մոտոցիկլետներով հարձակվում են ցուցարարների վրա ու նույնիսկ արդեն կրակում են, ենթակա են իսլամական խորհրդին ու պետությունից դուրս են։ 

Համարյա նույնը ինչ մեր մոտ օլիգարխների սափրագլուխները, որոնք էլ հենց ենթադրվում է որ կրակել են։

Քաղաքացիական պատերազմի անցնող բախումները շատ հավանական են Իրանում, որից խուսափելու համար իսլամիստները համաձայնվել են վերաստուգել հաջորդ 10 օրվա ընթացքում արդյունքները...

Ասում են, որ նախկին նախագահ Խաթամիին, որն աջակցում էր ընդդիմությանը ձերբակալել, ինչի պատճառով բողոքները սաստկացել են։

----------

Tig (16.06.2009), Ձայնալար (16.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վա ջան 100 000 -ը 30 000 000 -ի մեջ քիչ չի՞ որ իրանց ուզածով շարժվեն: 
> 
> Իհարկե բռնությունները ոչնչով չէս արդարացնի:


Վազգ, ես գիտեմ, թե դու ջուրը ինչ առու ես քշում: Էդ էն անեկդոտն ա հիշացնում.
- Կասկածյալ Սարիբեկյան, Դուք Ձեզ մեղավոր չեք ճանաչում, այնինչ կան երկու վկաներ, որոնք տեսել են, թե Դուք ինչպես եք գողություն անում խանութից: 
- Այ քեզ բան, քաղաքացի քննիչ, ես էլ կարող եմ 102 վկա բերել, որոնք չեն տեսել, որ ես գողություն եմ արել խանութից:

----------

Ձայնալար (16.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ասում են, որ նախկին նախագահ Խաթամիին, որն աջակցում էր ընդդիմությանը ձերբակալել, ինչի պատճառով բողոքները սաստկացել են։


Խաթամին չէ, նրա եղբայրը:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան ուզել չուզելը ինչ կապ ունի...Ընտրություներ են եղել արդյուքները կեղծել են , հիմա մարդիկ դուրս են եկել պայքարում են իրենց ձայնի, ընտրութայն իրավունքի համար ու արդեն հասել են նրան որ վերահաշվարկ կլինի:


Վերահաշվարկը ոչինչ չի փոխի:

Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ 30 000 000 -ի մեջ հաստատ 100 000 էլ դեմ մարդ կլինի էլի: Հիմա ի՞նչ էդ 100 000 -ը պետք իրանց կամքը 30 000 000 -ին պարտադրե՞ն: Ուրիշ բան գոնե մի 5 000 000 մարդ վիճարկեր էլի: Սարդանքի ա նման: Ահավոր նման ա:

----------

davidus (16.06.2009)

----------


## voter

> Վերահաշվարկը ոչինչ չի փոխի:
> 
> Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ 30 000 000 -ի մեջ հաստատ 100 000 էլ դեմ մարդ կլինի էլի: Հիմա ի՞նչ էդ 100 000 -ը պետք իրանց կամքը 30 000 000 -ին պարտադրե՞ն: Ուրիշ բան գոնե մի 5 000 000 մարդ վիճարկեր էլի: Սարդանքի ա նման: Ահավոր նման ա:


100 հազար չի 10 միլլիոնէ, միայն պետական տվյալներով, ընդիմադիրը 33 տոկոս է ստացել...

Բռնություններն էլ առայժմ սահմանափակվում են ռազմականացված իսլամական միլիցիայի ու խաղաղ ցուցարարների միջև բախումներով։ Կադրերում երևացող մոտոցիկլավորները, պետական ոստիկանությունը չի այլ իսլամական խորհրդին ենթարկա «իսլամի պահապաններ» կոչվող ռազմական խմբավորումներն են։

Եթե ռազմական մեքենան իսլամիստները ժողովրդի դեմ հանեն դա նրանց վերջը կլինի, կասկածում եմ, որ նունիսկ ռիսկ անեն ոստիկանությանը հրամանա տան ցուցարարներին ցրել։ Նույինսկ համոզված եմ, որ իսլամիստները այդպիսի հրաման փորձել են տալ ոստիկանությանը ու բանակին, բայց նրանք հրաժարվել են դրա համար էլ ստիպված ժամանակ են ուզում շահեն վերահաշվարկների ու ստուգումների մասին են սկսել խոսել։

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ, ես գիտեմ, թե դու ջուրը ինչ առու ես քշում: Էդ էն անեկդոտն ա հիշացնում.
> - Կասկածյալ Սարիբեկյան, Դուք Ձեզ մեղավոր չեք ճանաչում, այնինչ կան երկու վկաներ, որոնք տեսել են, թե Դուք ինչպես եք գողություն անում խանութից: 
> - Այ քեզ բան, քաղաքացի քննիչ, ես էլ կարող եմ 102 վկա բերել, որոնք չեն տեսել, որ ես գողություն եմ արել խանութից:


Նույնի չի Վա ջան: Նայի մեր մոտ մոտավորապես 1 000 000 ընտրող կա: Ինձնից լավ գիտես քանի հոգի է բողոքարկել ընտրությունները ու քանի հոգի է փողոց դուրս եկել: Մենակ Մարտի 1-ին ամենապիսիմիստ հաշվրկներով, նույնիսկ պաշտոնական տվյալներով 50 000 մարդ կար փողոցում: Իրականում ավելի ու ավելի շատ:
Հիմա էդ համեմատականներով Իրանի փողոցներում 30 անգամ ավելի շատ մարդ պիտի լիներ: Այսինքն մինիմում 3 000 000:

----------


## Elmo

> 100 հազար չի 10 միլլիոնէ, միայն պետական տվյալներով, ընդիմադիրը 33 տոկոս է ստացել...


Ուրեմն ամեն ինչ արդար է: Ես բերված թվերով էի ենթադրություններ անում: 10 000 000 -ի  դեպքում բան չունեմ ասելու:

----------

Վարպետ (16.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Վերահաշվարկը ոչինչ չի փոխի:
> 
> Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ 30 000 000 -ի մեջ հաստատ 100 000 էլ դեմ մարդ կլինի էլի: Հիմա ի՞նչ էդ 100 000 -ը պետք իրանց կամքը 30 000 000 -ին պարտադրե՞ն: Ուրիշ բան գոնե մի 5 000 000 մարդ վիճարկեր էլի: Սարդանքի ա նման: Ահավոր նման ա:


Չգիտեմ կփոխի թե ոչ, բայց դա արդեն մեծ հարված է իրենց հոգևոր առաջնորդի բացարձակ իշխանությանը...Ես թվային տվյալներ չունեմ ու դժվար է ինչ որ կոնկրետ թվերի մասին խոսել, քանի որ փակել են բոլոր կոմունիկացիանները. բայց այն ինֆորմացիան էլ որ կա, ասում են հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ...
Հիմա պարտադրելու մասին...Այդ մարդկանց կամքը օրիանկանությունն է.: Հիմա քո հարցը հետևյալն է ինչի պետք է թեկուզ այդ 100.000-ը պարտադրեն մնացածին օրինական ընտրելու իրավունք...Որովհետև օրենքն է այդպիսին...Ուրեմն այդ 100.000 ճիշտ են մնացածը սխալ...

----------

murmushka (16.06.2009), Վարպետ (16.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե Իրանի նման երկրում էս մասշտաբի ակցիաներ են անցկացվում, էդ նշանակում ա, որ առնվազն ժողովրդի 70% -ը կողմ ա դրան, որ իրենց կյանքը վտանգելով թեկուզ կես միլիոն մարդ դուրս ա գալի բողոքի, դա նշանակում ա, որ եթե վախն ու տեռորը չլիներ, 40 անգամ շատ մարդ դուրս կգար:

----------

Rammer (16.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

Վերջին լուրերը:



> Նախագահի ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու , նախկին վարչապետ Միր-Հուսեյն Մուսավին հրաժարվել է վերահաշվարկի առաջարկից՝ պահանջելով արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Թեկնածուն իր կողմնակիցներին կոչ է արել, իրենց իսկ կյանքի ապահովության համար չմասնկացել նախապես պլանավորված հանրահավաքին, որը պետք է տեղի ունենար Թեհրանի կենտրոնում երեքշաբթի:
> Ըստ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների, նախորդ հանրահավաքի ընթացում զինվորականների կողմից սպանվել է 24 իրանցի:


Լենտա.ռու

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ամեն բռնապետական ռեժիմ իրեն բացահայտում է գործելու մեթոդներով: Բռնություններ, սպանություններ, փակում են ինֆորմացիայի բոլոր աղբյուրները, զինվորներ, տեխնիկա, բարիկադներ քաղաքում, քաղաքական հետապնդումներ... Էլ ինչ եք ուզում???? 
Ոնց կարա մի կառավարություն լավը լինի, եթե սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ զինվոր  ա հանում. ավելի ճիշտ`  սեփական ժողովրդի մի մասին դարձնում ա մյուսի համար ոճրագործ:
Ինչ նպատակի համար էլ անի դա, հնարավոր չէ արդարացնել: 
Ինչքան էլ լավ կառավարություն լինի, էտքանից հետո դառնում ա վատը 
http://www.youtube.com/user/irannews1
լավ ներվեր ունեցողները կարող են նայել  :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

Իրանցի երիտասարդների էնտուզիազմին հալալ է։ Մեղմ ասած։ Իրենց ամենապահպանողական կրոնի ու պահպանողական հզոր նախագահի պարագայում եթե այս երիտասարդները այդպես բուռն ընդվզում են, ուրեմն հասցրել են։ Իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած դեպքում եթե ահագին մարդ դուրս է գալիս ու քարեր է նետում, ապա իշխանությունը հաստատ պիտի հրաժարական տա՝ անկախ ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքներից։ Ու ինձ թվում է, երկրների մեծամասնությունում ընդունված սահմանադրության համապատասխան կետը պետք է փոխել. Պետք է նախագահի երկրորդ անգամ ընտրվելու իրավունքը հանել սահմանադրությունից։ Այդպես բռնապետությունների գոյատևման կամ նոր բռնապետությունների ձևավորման հավանականությունը կտրուկ կփոքրանա։

----------

Norton (16.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Վիշապ ախպեր, յանի մեր մոտ որ 2 սռոկից հետո փոխվավ բռնապետությունը բեսամթ քչացավ?  :Smile: 
2008-ին չնստեր 2003-ին նստեր ինչ տարբերություն?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ախպեր, յանի մեր մոտ որ 2 սռոկից հետո փոխվավ բռնապետությունը բեսամթ քչացավ? 
> 2008-ին չնստեր 2003-ին նստեր ինչ տարբերություն?


Մեծ տարբերություն: Հիմա Սերժը չէր լինի նախագահ: Կասես Միշի՞կը կլիներ, Հովի՞կը կլիներ... Կարծում եմ ահավոր քիչ հավանական է: Լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ կլիներ, որին կարող է չենք էլ ճանաչում :Tongue:

----------


## ministr

Չէ խի Միշիկը կամ Հովիկը... Քոչարյանին ինչա եղել որ:

----------


## h.s.

Իհարկե լավ չի, որ ցույցերը սենց դաժան միջոցներով են ճնշվում, բայց օրինակ ես ցանկանում էի, որ ընտրություններում հաղթի Ահմադի Նեջադը`  հաշվի առնելով, որ Իրանը լավ հարաբերություններ ունի Հայաստանի հետ: Ու հայտնի չի, թե Մուսավիի ընտրվելու դեպքում  դրանք ինչպիսին կլինեին [թեկուզ հաշվի առնելով, որ ինքը ազգությամբ ադրբեջանցիա]: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա փողոց դուրս եկած մարդկանց քանակին, ասեմ որ Մուսավիի ընտրվելու դեպքում,  հնարավորա որ Նեջադի կողմնակիցները նրանցից պակաս չլինեին փողոցներում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ խի Միշիկը կամ Հովիկը... Քոչարյանին ինչա եղել որ:


Աչքիս դու Քոչարյանին շատ ես ուզում :Wink:  Ասում եմ՝ նախագահի երկրորդ անգամ ընտրվելու իրավունքը հանել սահմանադրությունից: Առհասարակ հանել, ոչ թե միայն հաջորդ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունքից զրկել: Այսինքն մարդս կարողանա կյանքում միայն մեկ անգամ պրեզիդենտ դառնալ՝ հինգ տարով, դրանից հետո՝ սիկ:

----------


## Rammer

> Աչքիս դու Քոչարյանին շատ ես ուզում Ասում եմ՝ նախագահի երկրորդ անգամ ընտրվելու իրավունքը հանել սահմանադրությունից: Առհասարակ հանել, ոչ թե միայն հաջորդ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունքից զրկել: Այսինքն մարդս կարողանա կյանքում միայն մեկ անգամ պրեզիդենտ դառնալ՝ հինգ տարով, դրանից հետո՝ սիկ:


Վիշապ իսկ դու աչքիս Լֆիկին ես բալետ անում հա? :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ասում են փղերին բերել են Թեհրան, կրքերը բորբոքվում են:

Մինչև հիմա Իրանում կատարված ու կատարվելիք ամենաակտիվ տեղեկությունները գրվում են twitter-ի ցանցում: Վայրկյանների ընթացքում բոլորը կարողանում են հետևել, թե ո՞վ, ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ և ժամը քանիսին… Բոլոր հանդիպումները դրանով են հայտարարվում:

Իսկ մենք դեռ դատարաններ, քաղբանտարկյալներ, հանձնաժողով… դե մերն ուրիշ ա՝ երգելով ու պարելով ենք յուրացնում իշխանությունը:

----------

Elmo (16.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ասում են փղերին բերել են Թեհրան, կրքերը բորբոքվում են:


Ի՞նչ փիղ Սասուն ջան:

----------


## Artgeo

Տեսնենք ո՞վ կհաղթի Իրանում, արնախում ռեժի՞մը, որի կողքին ինչպես միշտ կանգնած է Ռուսաստանն ու Պուտինը, թե՞ ժողովուրդը։

----------


## Rammer

> Տեսնենք ո՞վ կհաղթի Իրանում, արնախում ռեժի՞մը, որի կողքին ինչպես միշտ կանգնած է Ռուսաստանն ու Պուտինը, թե՞ ժողովուրդը։


Ապեր Արևմուտքն էլ ընենց ոչինչ էլի բան չի անում...

----------


## Elmo

> Տեսնենք ո՞վ կհաղթի Իրանում, արնախում ռեժի՞մը, որի կողքին ինչպես միշտ կանգնած է Ռուսաստանն ու Պուտինը, թե՞ ժողովուրդը։


Արթ ջան ստեղ Պուտինն ի՞նչ ա անում: Ոնց որ գոնե ստեղ պետք ա կապ չունենա ինքը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր Արևմուտքն էլ ընենց ոչինչ էլի բան չի անում...


Ամերիկան ի՞նչ, Ամերիկան արդեն մի քանի տարիա պայքարում ա Ահմանի... ինչ գրող ու ցավ ա յի դեմ։ Պատերազմից մի մազ էր պակաս։ Ի՞նչ ես խոսում

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ ջան ստեղ Պուտինն ի՞նչ ա անում: Ոնց որ գոնե ստեղ պետք ա կապ չունենա ինքը:


Կոնկրետ պահին, կարծես թե ոչինչ, բայց վերջին մի քանի տարին հավեսով պոդդերժկայա արել Ահմանիգրողուցավի ռեժիմին։

----------


## Norton

> Տեսնենք ո՞վ կհաղթի Իրանում, արնախում ռեժի՞մը, որի կողքին ինչպես միշտ կանգնած է Ռուսաստանն ու Պուտինը, թե՞ ժողովուրդը։


Ի դեպ էս հարցով



> *Ռուսաստանը ցույց տվեց, որ պատրաստ չէ անվերապահորեն սատարել Իրանի նախագահ Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադին։ Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը ժամանակ չի գտել դեմ առ դեմ հանդիպելու իրանցի գործընկերոջ հետ*, չնայած և Շանհայի համագործակցության կազմակերպության գագաթաժողովին բոլորը ժպտում էին իրանցի հյուրին։ Դա նշանակում է, որ Կրեմլը փոխում է իր վերաբերմունքը Իրանի նկատմամբ, կարծում են փորձագետները։
> 
> Օտարազգի հյուրերից Իրանի առաջնորդը պետք է առաջինը հանդիպեր Ռուսաստանի նախագահի հետ։ Խոսակցությունը պետք է տևեր մոտ մեկ ժամ։
> 
> Երբ իրանցի հյուրին պատրաստվում էին դիմավորել Ուրալի մայրաքաղաքի օդանավակայանում, պարզվեց, որ Ահմադինեժադը երկրում բռնկված անկարգությունների պատճառով մեկ օրով հետաձգեց իր այցը. նա ժամանեց երեքշաբթի առավոտյան՝ մոտավորապես ժամը ութի սահմաններում։
> 
> *Ռուսական պատվիրակության աղբյուրները պարզաբանել են, որ Մեդվեդևի և Ահմադինեժադի երկկողմանի բանակցությունները հետաձգվել են Ռուսաստանի նախագահի խիտ աշխատանքային օրացույցի պատճառով, և այսօր նա հանդիպման համար ժամանակ չունի։
> *
> Երկու նախագահների շփումը սահմանափակվել է ձեռքսեղմումով և արարողակարգային լուսանկարով։ Երկուսն էլ ժպտում էին։ Ինչպես հաղորդում է Ռուսաստանի նախագահի կայքը, նախագահների կարճատև հանդիպման ընթացքում կողմերը պայմանավորվել են տնտեսական և հումանիտար համագործակցության, ինչպես նաև կապերի ընդլայնման շուրջ։ Մամլո հաղորդագրությունում, սակայն, ասվում է, որ հանդիպումը կայացել է Շանհայի համագործակցության կազմակերպության գագաթաժողովի շրջանակներում։ Ոչ մի հավելյալ մանրամասներ չեն հաղորդվում։
> ...

----------


## Rammer

> Ամերիկան ի՞նչ, Ամերիկան արդեն մի քանի տարիա պայքարում ա Ահմանի... ինչ գրող ու ցավ ա յի դեմ։ Պատերազմից մի մազ էր պակաս։ Ի՞նչ ես խոսում


Արտ դու հիշում ես Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան ոնց էին իրենց մի տեղը ճղում Ուկրաինայի և Վրաստանի հեղափոխությունների ժամանակ, հիշում ես ինչ բացահայտ ֆինասավորում էր գնում: CNN-ը էնքան էր ցույց տալիս Սահակաշվիլին էտ օրերին, որ արդեն երազումս էի տեսնում...Լավ էին անում, դա չի հարցը...
Իսկ հիմա ինչ են անում? Ընդհամենը հեռակա կասկածում են` որ հնարավոր է կեղծվել են:
Ահմադին արդեն միչև ընտրությունները իր մեսիջը ոիղարկել էր, ամերիկացի լրագրողուհուն ազատելով: Քո կարծիքով Օբամայի սիրուն մաշկի համար էր դա արել...

----------

Elmo (17.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Հա համաձայն եմ որ Ռուսաստանը Ահմադին չօգներ հիմա վիզը շուտ էին ոլորել, բայց այս ընտրությունների հետ կապված ըստ էության միջազգային հանրություն կոչեցյալը իր լռությամբ աջակցում է Նեժադին...Իսկ պատճառը պարզ է թե ինչու...

----------


## Artgeo

տեսնենք, տեսնենք

հզոր ա

----------


## Artgeo

*Պուտինի հերթական դիկտատորն ու վեցնոցը*

----------


## Rammer

Էլմո ջան կներես ինձ, բայց էս Ահամդին ոնց որ քուչի լակոտ լինի... Մի հատ նորմալ փողկապ, կոստյում չունի? Միշտ բոմժի տեսք ունի, նախագահի տեսք ընդհանարապես չունի: Ոնց որ սերժի քարտուղարը լինի տնաշենը... :LOL:

----------


## murmushka

> Էլմո ջան կներես ինձ, բայց էս Ահամդին ոնց որ քուչի լակոտ լինի... Մի հատ նորմալ փողկապ, կոստյում չունի? Միշտ բոմժի տեսք ունի, նախագահի տեսք ընդհանարապես չունի: Ոնց որ սերժի քարտուղարը լինի տնաշենը...


կներեք շեղվելու համար
ինչքան հիշում եմ մուսուլմանական երկրներուկ փողկապ չեն կապում, եթե չեմ սխալվում

----------


## Ahik

Չգիտեմ մինչ այս նշվածա եղել թե չե, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Ահմադի հակառակորդը ազգությամբ ազերիյա

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան կներես ինձ, բայց էս Ահամդին ոնց որ քուչի լակոտ լինի... Մի հատ նորմալ փողկապ, կոստյում չունի? Միշտ բոմժի տեսք ունի, նախագահի տեսք ընդհանարապես չունի: Ոնց որ սերժի քարտուղարը լինի տնաշենը...


Էդո ջան նենց ասիր, կասես հորքուրիս մարդն ա  :LOL: : Նման ա ուրեմն նման ա էլի:
Բոմբժի նման ա, որովհետև թրաշով ա ու սև: Փողկապ Իրանում ընդհանրապես չեն կապում: Բայց չգիտեմ ինչի:

----------

Rammer (17.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Պուտինի հերթական դիկտատորն ու վեցնոցը


Ապեր պրեզիդենտները միշտ էլ իրար հետ հանդիպում են: Հիմա ով ում հետ նկար ունի, ուրեմն վեցնոցն ա, կամ տերը՞: Նկարի վրա Մեդվեդը Ահմադին ինչ որ դրոշ ա ցույց տալիս, բայց ոչ հեծել՝ քշում ա, ոչ էլ բլդուխ ա անում: Սովորական նկար ա:

----------

Chilly (17.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլմո ջան կներես ինձ, բայց էս Ահամդին ոնց որ քուչի լակոտ լինի... Մի հատ նորմալ փողկապ, կոստյում չունի? Միշտ բոմժի տեսք ունի, նախագահի տեսք ընդհանարապես չունի: Ոնց որ սերժի քարտուղարը լինի տնաշենը...


Ապեր Ահմամդին համեստ տղա է, մեր 15 հազար եվրոյանոց կոստով Պարոնի հետ էլ բարևելուց երևացել է, որ վերնաշապիկի թևատակի կարերը քանդած են եղել, բայց դրանից հեչ չի բխում որ մեր Պարոնը Ահմադինից 15 գլուխ բարձր է։ Ես կասեմ ճիշտ հակառակը։

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Չգիտեմ մինչ այս նշվածա եղել թե չե, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Ահմադի հակառակորդը ազգությամբ ազերիյա


Ուզում ա թող քոչարյան կամ սերժիկ լինի:

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ազերի ա կամ ազերի չի: Մարդը ընտրվել ա ու մերոնք ասում են լավ են արել, որ չեն թողել անցնի:

Բա գիտեի՞ք, Օբաման նեգր ա  :Scare: 

Հ.Գ. պարսիկները ի տարբերություն հայերի ՊԱՅՔԱՐՈՒՄ են, ոչ թե պայքարում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեկ Tweeter-ը լիքն էր իրանական թոփիքներով, էսօր` մեկն ա մնացել  :Sad: 




> Մուսավին կոչ է արել խաղաղ ցույցերի մասնակցել,  հավաքվել մզկիթներում` ընդհարումների ժամանակ մահացածների հիշատակի, սգո արարողությունների մասնակցելու համար:


_Չորեք Հուն 17, 2009 9:09_

Ինչքան նման սցենարով ա կրկնվում  :Sad:    Հետաքրքիր է, կմարսեն իրենց մոտ, թե`ոչ:
Անցած տարի կարծում էի, որ մեր ժողովուրդը չի ների սրանց այդ 10 զոհերին...
Ժամանակը ցրեց իմ նաիվ պատկերացումները:
Ինչ հալալ կլինի, եթե չկարողանան ժողովրդի դեմն առնել !!!!!
Իրավունք չունի սեփական ժողովրդին ոջիլի տեղ դնող նախագահը ողջ մնա

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր պրեզիդենտները միշտ էլ իրար հետ հանդիպում են: Հիմա ով ում հետ նկար ունի, ուրեմն վեցնոցն ա, կամ տերը՞: Նկարի վրա Մեդվեդը Ահմադին ինչ որ դրոշ ա ցույց տալիս, բայց ոչ հեծել՝ քշում ա, ոչ էլ բլդուխ ա անում: Սովորական նկար ա:


Վազգեն, նկարը երեկ կամ առաջի օրն ա արվել, էդ սպանությունների ժամանակ  :Wink:  Գնացել էր Պուծինին շնորհակալություն հայտնելու ու պլան դեյստվիի վերցնելու...

----------


## Marduk

Ասիական ազգերի Ոգին է արթնանում...

Արևմուտքի ծուռ հայելիների թագավորությունում ամեն ինչ ինչպես միշտ պարզունակ է երևում: 
Իրականում Մուսավին նույնքան վճռական է ատոմային զենք ստեղծելու գործում ինչքան Ահմադինեջադը:
Իրականում եթե դառնա Մուսավին ապա Իրանը ավելի շուտ կունենա ատոմային զենք քան Ահմադի օրոք:

  Այնպես որ Արևմուտքը հավայի կխոսա, բայց իրականում թիկունքից կպահի Ահմադին:
  Ինչպես մեր մոտ ի դեպ արեցին:
  Այնպես որ կմարսեն... եթե որևէ մեկի ներվերը տեղի չտա հանկարծ:

----------


## Norton

Մենակ մի բան չեմ ջոգում, ո՞նցա էդ մասոննորի ձեռը Իրան էլ հասնում :Shok: 
Հայաստանի կազմաքանդման անհաջող փորձից հետո, անցել էն հարևան Իրան :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2009), murmushka (17.06.2009)

----------


## Marduk

> Մենակ մի բան չեմ ջոգում, ո՞նցա էդ մասոննորի ձեռը Իրան էլ հասնում
> Հայաստանի կազմաքանդման անհաջող փորձից հետո, անցել էն հարևան Իրան


  Իսկ ինչից ենթադրեցիր որ մասոնները ուզում են կազմաքանդել Հայաստանը ու չհասան իրենց նպատակին:
  Մասոնները *քարտաշներ են* , նրանք կառուցում են ,  որպես լավագույն կառուցողներ իրենք ուղղակի երբ հանդիպում են այնպիսի անտաշ / իրենց պատկերացումներով / քարերի ինչպիսին է, օրինակ Հայաստանը կամ մի այլ երկիր սկսում են տվյալ երկիրը այնքան տաշել ու տաշել մինչև որ դառնա տաշած քար: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ ըստ Եվորդիտորդների մենք արդեն ունենք համարյա թե կայացած միջազգային չափանիշների ընտրություններ կարելի է ասել որ Հայաստանի տաշվելու պռոցեսը արդեն ավարտվել է:  :Wink: 
   Բայց պետք չի հուսահատվել: Բելն էլ կարծում էր թե էսա էսա վերջացնում է Բաբելոնյան աշտարակաշինությունը...   :LOL:   էն էլ կռիշի ապալուբկեն քաշելու ժամանակ Հայկ անունով քարտաշը սկսեց ռազբիռատներ ..  :LOL:  

 Իսկ ընդանրապես երբ Իրանում կային սուֆիստական օրդեններ եվրոպացիք դեռ պատառակքաղ բռնել չգիտեին, այնպես որ ում ձեռը ուր է հասնում դեռ մեծ հարց է: 

   Իրանի ժողովուրդը վստահ եմ կազատագրվի մոլլանների շիիտական դիկտատից  ու դեռ կտեսնենք ինչի է նա ընդունակ , կծնվի երկրորդ Մոսադեկը 

  Հայ ժողովուրդն էլ կազատվի հհշիիտական նաֆսից:   :LOL: 
 Ու հաղթելու ենք:

----------


## voter

Մուսավիին իրանի ժողովուրդը ընդհամենը որպես իրենց պայքարի սիմվոլ է ներկայացնում, պայքար որ իրականում հենց Մուսավիի դեմ էլ է ստացվում, քանի որ նա չի ցանկանում իսլամական համակարգի փոփոխությունը, որին իրականում ձգտում են երիտասարդները։

Դա նման է, որ ասենք 88ին ժողովուրդը Դեմիրճյանի փոխարեն Սուրեն Հարությունյանին որպես ղեկավար ստացած ու կարծում էր ինչ որ բան կփոխվի երկրում։ Հարությունյանը իհարկե Մոսկվաներում արդեն ավելի ռիսկով էր պաշտպանում Արցախի հարցը, բայց մեկ է համակարգը նույնն էր։

Մուսավին փաստացի ժողովրդի ազատության համար ավելի լայն պայմանների ջատագով է, բայց նա ինչպես իր նախորդը Խատամին այդ ազատությունները սպասում է Իրանի Իսլամական խորհրդից, փաստորեն շեփերին բողոքում են ու սպասում որ Ախմադինիջատի փոխարեն իրեն նախագահ նշանակն։

Հիմա կարևոր է, որ Իսլամական Խորհուրդը դա չանի դիմադրի ու ժողովուրդը գիտակցի ումից իրականում պետք է ազատվել և ոչ թե կոմմունիստերի ղեկավարին փոխելով երազում էինք, թե Արցախը Մոսկվան կտա մեզ հետնէլ ազատ անկախ Հայաստան։

Մուսավիի ադրբեջանցի լինել չլինելը եական չի, քանի որ նրա թեկնածությունը ինքնին էական չէ քնի դեռ Իսլամական խորհուրդն է որոշում Իրանում ով ինչ է ու ում հետ ոնց են հարաբերվում։ Նրա անձով եթե բան որոշվեր ու Հայաստանին վատություն անող լիներ կառավարության ղեկավար եղած ժամանակ կաներ։

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ ինչից ենթադրեցիր որ մասոնները ուզում են կազմաքանդել Հայաստանը ու չհասան իրենց նպատակին:
> Մասոնները քարտաշներ են , նրանք կառուցում են , որպես լավագույն կառուցողներ իրենք ուղղակի երբ հանդիպում են այնպիսի անտաշ / իրենց պատկերացումներով / քարերի ինչպիսին է, օրինակ Հայաստանը կամ մի այլ երկիր սկսում են տվյալ երկիրը այնքան տաշել ու տաշել մինչև որ դառնա տաշած քար: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ ըստ Եվորդիտորդների մենք արդեն ունենք համարյա թե կայացած միջազգային չափանիշների ընտրություններ կարելի է ասել որ Հայաստանի տաշվելու պռոցեսը արդեն ավարտվել է:
> Բայց պետք չի հուսահատվել: Բելն էլ կարծում էր թե էսա էսա վերջացնում է Բաբելոնյան աշտարակաշինությունը... էն էլ կռիշի ապալուբկեն քաշելու ժամանակ Հայկ անունով քարտաշը սկսեց ռազբիռատներ ..
> 
> Իսկ ընդանրապես երբ Իրանում կային սուֆիստական օրդեններ եվրոպացիք դեռ պատառակքաղ բռնել չգիտեին, այնպես որ ում ձեռը ուր է հասնում դեռ մեծ հարց է:
> 
> Իրանի ժողովուրդը վստահ եմ կազատագրվի մոլլանների շիիտական դիկտատից ու դեռ կտեսնենք ինչի է նա ընդունակ , կծնվի երկրորդ Մոսադեկը
> 
> Հայ ժողովուրդն էլ կազատվի հհշիիտական նաֆսից:
> Ու հաղթելու ենք:


Հըըմ, այսպիսի բազմակողմանի և խոչը վերլուծությունից հետո կարծես, թե բան չի մնացել:
Ասեմ ջհուդամասոնական շրջանակները իրենց միսսիան կհամարեն ավարտված, երբ ամբողջ հայ ազգը կործանված լինի ու դրա համար նրանք ֆինանսավորում են մեր ընդդիոմւթյանը , որպեսզի կազմանդեն Հայաստանը, դա ինձ փոխանցելա մի ծանոթ մասոն :Wink: 
Նաև պետք չի մոռանալ, որ ջհուդների թիվ 1 թշնամին պարսիկներն են , ուստի ֆինանսավորում էն ջհուդամասոնական կառույցնրում, բավական բարձր դիրք գրավող Մուսավիի, որպեսզի կազմաքանդի, ավերի երկիրը, իսկ Ահմադինեջանթ ու մյուս կայունապաշտներն ու ազգի ապագայով մտահոգվածները միայն կանխում են վերահաս արհավիրքը:
Այո և հույս ունեմ Հայաստանը կազատվի ամեն տեսակ աղբից ու աղբանման երևույթներից:
Առաջ դեպի հաղթանակ!!!

----------


## voter

> Երեկ Tweeter-ը լիքն էր իրանական թոփիքներով, էսօր` մեկն ա մնացել 
> 
> 
> _Չորեք Հուն 17, 2009 9:09_
> 
> Ինչքան նման սցենարով ա կրկնվում    Հետաքրքիր է, կմարսեն իրենց մոտ, թե`ոչ:
> Անցած տարի կարծում էի, որ մեր ժողովուրդը չի ների սրանց այդ 10 զոհերին...
> Ժամանակը ցրեց իմ նաիվ պատկերացումները:
> Ինչ հալալ կլինի, եթե չկարողանան ժողովրդի դեմն առնել !!!!!
> Իրավունք չունի սեփական ժողովրդին ոջիլի տեղ դնող նախագահը ողջ մնա


Twitter-ում նկարներ էլ կան։
http://twitpic.com/photos/madyar
Իսկ գրառումները գտնելու համար #iranelection պետք է փնտրել http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%23Iranelection

----------


## voter

Իրանում այսօրվա միտինգի ժամանակ նախագահի թեկնածու Մուսավի ելույթից թարգմանություն twitter-ի հիման վրա
http://viparmenia.com/vb/forum41/ira...60/#post265911

----------


## voter

Մուսավին կոչ է անում կիրակի օրը համաշխարհային կանաչ երթ անել բոլոր նրանց ով ցանկանում է իր աջակցությունը ցույց տալ Իրանի ժողովրդին...

Հետաքրքիր է ով Հայաստանում բացի իրանի ուսանողներից կկազմակերպի նման բան կիրակի օրը, կամ կմասնակցի նման երթի...

----------


## voter

> .....
> Մուսավին փաստացի ժողովրդի ազատության համար ավելի լայն պայմանների ջատագով է, բայց նա ինչպես իր նախորդը Խատամին այդ ազատությունները սպասում է Իրանի Իսլամական խորհրդից, փաստորեն շեփերին բողոքում են ու սպասում որ Ախմադինիջատի փոխարեն իրեն նախագահ նշանակն։
> 
> Հիմա կարևոր է, որ Իսլամական Խորհուրդը դա չանի դիմադրի ու ժողովուրդը գիտակցի ումից իրականում պետք է ազատվել և ոչ թե կոմմունիստերի ղեկավարին փոխելով երազում էինք, թե Արցախը Մոսկվան կտա մեզ հետնէլ ազատ անկախ Հայաստան։
> .....


Այսորվա Իրանի կրոնական ղեկավար Խոմեինիի դրվածքը «11 միլիոն ձայն կեղծել հնարավոր չէ» ու ագրեսիվ հայտարարությունները ու նախազգուշացումները բողոքողների հասցեին, պապայի խոսք է հիշեցնում - երեխեքին դաստիարակելու փորձ։

Սա դնում է Մուսավիին ու նրա կողմնակիցներին բավականին անհարմար դրության մեջ - կամ նրանք հրաժավրում են Իրանը իսլամական պետություն թողնելու իրենց գաղափարից, կամ պիտի ենթարկվեն Խոմենիին։

Հուսամ ինչպես արդեն նշել էին, կհասկանան իրանցիք, որ այսուհետև համակարգի փոփոխության պիտի ձգտեն - կրոնի դերը պետական գործերում պիտի չեզոքացնեն։

----------


## Norton

*Գաղտնի նամակը «ապացուցում է, որ Ահմադինեժադը պարտվել է»*

10:26 • 19.06.09




> Թեհրանում ընդդիմության կողմնակիցները բաժանում են փողոցներում «գաղտնի նամակի» կրկնօրինակների թռուցիկներ, որն իբր երկրի ներքին գործերի նախարար Սադեկ Մախսուլին ուղարկել է հունիսի 13-ին Իրանի գերագույն առաջնորդ այաթոլլահ Ալի Խամենեին։
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է The Independent-ը, ուղերձի տեքստից երևում է, որ ընտրություններին հաղթել է ոչ թե Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադը, այլ վերջինիս գլխավոր մրցակից Միր Հոսեյն Մուսավին։
> 
> Այաթոլլահի «հրահանգների» համաձայն՝ քվեարկության արդյունքները «համապատասխանեցվել էին հեղափոխության և իսլամական համակարգին համաձայն», հաղորդում է նամակի հեղինակը։ Տեքստից նաև երևում է, որ Ալի Խամենեին որոշ «մտավախություններ» է ունեցել ընտրությունների հանգուցալուծման վերաբերյալ, իսկ բոլոր թեկնածուները և կուսակցության առաջնորդները գտնվում են «ուժեղացված հսկողության տակ»։ Նաև նամակում մեջբերված են ընտրության «իրական» արդյունքները, որոնք արմատապես տարբերվում են պաշտոնականներից. ավելի քան 19 մլն ձայն Մուսավիի օգտին, Մեհդի Կառուբին՝ մոտավորապես 13,4 մլն, Ահմադինեժադը՝ 5,7 մլնից էլ քիչ։
> 
> Հրատարակության թղթակից Ռոբերտ Ֆիսկը փորձում է հասկանալ, թե արդյոք այդ փաստաթուղը կեղծի՞ք է, թե՞ նման ուղերձ իրականում ուղարկել են այաթոլլահին։ Մի կողմից կեղծ փաստաթղթերը մեկ անգամ չէ, որ գործածվել են Իրանի պատմության ընթացքում, իսկ մյուս կողմից՝ նամակի բովանդակության որոշ հատվածներ այդքան էլ ձեռնտու չեն Մուսավիին, քանի որ ենթադրում են ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլի անցկացում:


www.tert.am

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Գաղտնի նամակը «ապացուցում է, որ Ահմադինեժադը պարտվել է»*
> 
> 10:26 • 19.06.09
> 
> 
> 
> www.tert.am


Օֆ, դե ասա, սաղ աշխարհը անցել ա էլեկտրոնային փոստի, դուք էլ դրել թղթից նամակներ եք իրար ուղարկում  ::}:   Մի հատ էլ` սուրհանդակին դրեք ձիու վրա, նամակը տվեք ձեռը 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, չգիտեմ` արդյունք կտա նման պրովոկացիոն քայլը /"նամակ" բացահայտելը/ , թե` ոչ, բայց որ մարդիկ գրագետ են կպել գործին` փաստ է:  :Smile: 
Կարևորը` չթողնեն, որ ժողովուրդը պասիվանա:

----------


## Norton

> Օֆ, դե ասա, սաղ աշխարհը անցել ա էլեկտրոնային փոստի, դուք էլ դրել թղթից նամակներ եք իրար ուղարկում


Ֆրեյա, չեմ կարծում, որ Իրանում ՏՏ ոլորտ այնքան զարգացած է, որ բոլորին էլեկտրոնային ուղղարկվի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Անդ, խոսքը բոլորին ուղարկելու մասին չէր, Անին ասում ա, որ Սադեկ Մախսուլինը Ալի Խամենեին կարող էր էլեկտրոնային նամակ ուղարկել:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ, խոսքը բոլորին ուղարկելու մասին չէր, Անին ասում ա, որ Սադեկ Մախսուլինը Ալի Խամենեին կարող էր էլեկտրոնային նամակ ուղարկել:


Պարզա, դե էդ դեպքում էլ մի հատ "տաղանդավոր" հակեր կհայտնվեր, որը կջարդեր փոստը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Մեկնում են Իրան*
> 
> Հունիսի 20-ին երկօրյա այցով Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետություն կմեկնի ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի գլխավորած պաշտոնական պատվիրակությունը: Պատվիրակության կազմում են ԱԺ աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Գեղամ Ղարիբջանյանը, պատգամավորներ Հարություն Փամբուկյանը, Սուրիկ Պողոսյանը, Վարդան Բոստանջյանը, Արտյուշ Շահբազյանը, Սերյոժա Աբրահամյանը, Վարդան Խաչատրյանը, Էներգետիկայի եւ բնական պաշարների նախարար, հայ-իրանական կապերի կոորդինացման միջկառավարական հանձնաժողովի համանախագահ Արմեն Մովսիսյանը, պաշտոնատար այլ անձինք:
> 
> Թեհրանում ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահի գլխավորած պաշտոնական պատվիրակությունը հանդիպումներ կունենա ԻԻՀ նախագահ Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադի,  Խորհրդարանի նախագահ Ալի Լարիջանիի, Անվտանգության բարձրագույն խորհրդի քարտուղար Սայիդ Ջալիլիի հետ:
> 
> Այցի ընթացքում պատվիրակության անդամները  հարգանքի տուրք կմատուցեն Իմամ Խոմեյնիի հիշատակին,  կայցելեն ՙՖարհանգսարայե Մելալ՚ զբոսայգի, որտեղ տեղի կունենա Իրան-Հայաստան բարեկամության ծառատունկի արարողություն, կայցելեն  Թեհրանի հայոց ազգային առաջնորդարան, ՙԱրարատ՚ մարզամշակութային ակումբում կհանդիպեն իրանահայ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչների, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի դեսպանությունում հանդիպում կունենան Թեհրանում աշխատող ՀՀ դիվանագետների հետ:
> 
> Հունիսի 21-ին ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի գլխավորած պաշտոնական պատվիրակությունը կվերադառնա Երեւան:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ մինչ այս նշվածա եղել թե չե, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Ահմադի հակառակորդը ազգությամբ ազերիյա


Իմ հիշելով Ահմադինեժադն էլ է ծագումով ադրբեջանցի: Բայց դա չի խանգարում:

Հետո խոսք էր գնում Պուծինի միջամտության և այլնի մասին: Բա ինչ էիք ուզում? Արևմուտքը մասնագիտացել է հակամարտություններ բորբոքելով ու վառ պահելով: Ամեն անգամ Ռուսաստանին ինչ-որ հակամարտության մեջ ներքաշելու պատճառով ինչ-որ թեժ կետում իրարանցում են ստեղծում: Ու բացառություն չէ Թուրքիա-Իրան հակամարտությունը: Ու, բնականաբար, եթե Թուրքիան համարվում է Արևմուտքի <<դեսպանը>>, ապա Իրանը պիտի կողմնորոշվի դեպի Ռուսաստան

Իսկ կրոնի առումով Իրանում վիճակը բարդ է: Սեկուլյարիզացիան չի հաջողվել Իրանում: Փորձել են հաստատել դեմոկրատական կարգեր, խղճի, մտքի ազատություն.. և այլն: Բայց դա հաջողությամբ չի պսակվել: Ժողովրդին համախմբելու միակ ուղին իսլամն է եղել:

----------


## Norton

Վերջին նորությունները




> 20 июня в Тегеране в результате запрещенных акций протеста, переросших в столкновения с полицией,* погибли не менее 19 человек.* Об этом сообщает CNN со ссылкой на данные, полученные от иранских врачей.
> 
> В то же время, отмечает телеканал, *другие источники называют* иное число погибших в беспорядках. По их данным, *жертвами* столкновений с полицией уже *стали по меньшей мере 150 человек.* Эти данные, однако, пока не нашли официального подтверждения.


Էսքանից հետո իրանցիները պտի Ահմադինեջաթին  Թեհրանի կենտրոնում կախաղան հանեն, հոգևոր առաջնորդին էլ վրադիր :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

Կրոնը էս երկրի համար դառելա ոտին կապած մեծ երկաթե գունդ, առաջնորդն էլ հետը:

----------

dvgray (21.06.2009), Lion (21.06.2009), Ribelle (02.07.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Էս թեման տեսա հիշեցի մի ասացվածք.

Սկզբից քո աչքի գերանը հանիր, հետո նոր դիմացինիդ փուշը:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կրոնը էս երկրի համար դառելա ոտին կապած մեծ երկաթե գունդ, առաջնորդն էլ հետը:


Բայց մի անտեսեք, որ ընդդիմությունն էլ իր հետ տանում է կանաչ խորհրդանիշը :Wink:

----------

dvgray (21.06.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Վայրենության հերթական կադրերը...

----------

Ambrosine (01.07.2009)

----------


## voter

Սկզբում քեզ առհամարում են,
հետո ծիծաղում են վրադ,
հետո պայքարում են քո դեմ,
հետո դու հաղթում ես....
_Մահաթմա Գանդհի_

----------


## Norton

*Իրանցի պատգամավորներն արհամարել են Ահմադինեժադին*




> Իրանի խորհրդարանի ավելի քան 100 անդամներ չեն մասնակցել երկրի նախագահական ընտրություններին Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադի հաղթանակի առթիվ կազմակերպված պաշտոնական ճաշին։
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում են իրանական լրատվամիջոցները, տոնական ճաշկերույթին, որը պետք է տեղի ունենար երեկ երեկոյան, հրավիրված էր մեջլիսի 290 պատգամավոր, սակայն, ինչպես հայտնում են լրագրողները, 105 մարդ միջոցառմանը ներկա չի եղել։
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է BBC-ն, հրավերի նման ցուցադրական մերժումը նշանակում է խորը պառակտում նախագահական ընտրությունների արդյունքների շուրջ նույնիսկ Իրանի քաղաքական էլիտայի շրջանակներում։
> 
> Միաժամանակ Թեհրանից հաղորդագրություններ են ստացվում, որ ոստիկանությունը կրկին մահակներ և արցունքաբեր գազ է կիրառել ցուցարարներին ցրելու համար։


www.tert.am

----------

Հայկօ (26.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԻՐԱՆԸ ՀԵՏ Է ԿԱՆՉԵԼ ԲԱՔՎՈՒՄ ԻՐ ԴԵՍՊԱՆԻՆ*
> 
> Ըստ Panarmenian.net-ի, Իսրայելի նախագահ Շիմոն Պերեսի` Բաքու կատարած այցից հետո Ադրբեջանում Իրանի դեսպանը արագ հետ է կանչվել խորհրդակցության համար: Իրանի իշխանությունների այդ որոշումը կայացվել է երկրի հասցեին հնչած սպառնալիքների պատճառով, որոնք հնչել են Բաքվում: Դեր է ունեցել նաեւ այն փաստը, որ հունիսի 21-ին, մեկնաբանելով Իրանի ընտրությունները, Իսրայելի նախագահ Պերեսը հույս է հայտնել, որ ներկայիս Իրանի կառավարությունը «կանհետանա»: Հունիսի 2-ին Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետության գլխավոր շտաբի ղեկավար Հասան Ֆիրուզաբադին դատապարտել է Իսրայելի նախագահի այցը Բաքու, ինչպես նաեւ ծրագրվող Ադրբեջանի դեսպանատան բացումն Իսրայելում: Նա հայտարարել է, որ Թեհրանը ձգտելու է սահմանափակել իսրայելական ազդեցությունը հարեւան պետություններում: Որոշ ադրբեջանական քաղաքական գործիչներ եւ լրագրողներ Ֆիրուզաբադի խոսքերն ընդունել են որպես կոպիտ միջամտություն ինքնավար պետության ներքին գործերին, հաղորդում է newsru.co.il-ը:


http://azg.am/AM/2009070104

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հարգելիներս, ես չեմ հասկանում, էդքան դժբար է տեսնել, թե իրականում ինչ ա կատարվում էս մութ աշխարհում… Պարտադիր է բոլոր լույսերը վառվե՞ն…
Թողես խոսեք ուղեղի լվացումների մասին...
Դեմ չեմ, ճիշտ եք ասում, լվանում են... բայց մի հատ էլ մեծ, շատ մեծ լվացքի մեքենա էլ կա, որի շարժիչն անընդհատ հզորացվում է....

----------


## Elmo

*TuroJan* ԱՄՆ-ի սադրածն ա՞ քո կարծիքով:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *TuroJan* ԱՄՆ-ի սադրածն ա՞ քո կարծիքով:


Իմ կարծիքով ԱՄՆ պետություն չէ, այլ կազմակերպություն է...  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Իմ կարծիքով ԱՄՆ պետություն չէ, այլ կազմակերպություն է...


Լավ, քո կարծիքով էդ կազմակերխությունն ա՞ սարդել:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լավ, քո կարծիքով էդ կազմակերխությունն ա՞ սարդել:


Նման մի բան… :Smile: 
Այսպես...
Ուրեմն, իրոք որ, Իրանի իշխանությունները մի քիչ անզգույշ էին... միշտ արգելված պտուղն ավելի քաղցր է...
Իսկ այդ կազմակերպությունը հեսա տարիներով հատուկ Իրանի հանդեպ քաղաքականություն է վարում, որը երևի թե իմ կարծիքը չէ, այլ ակնհայտ մի երևույթ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ կարծիքով ԱՄՆ պետություն չէ, այլ կազմակերպություն է...


դե որ տենց նայես Հայաստանն էլ տերրիտորիա է, մարդիկ էլ օրգանիզմներ…

----------

Rammer (03.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Նման մի բան…
> Այսպես...
> Ուրեմն, իրոք որ, Իրանի իշխանությունները մի քիչ անզգույշ էին... միշտ արգելված պտուղն ավելի քաղցր է...
> Իսկ այդ կազմակերպությունը հեսա տարիներով հատուկ Իրանի հանդեպ քաղաքականություն է վարում, որը երևի թե իմ կարծիքը չէ, այլ ակնհայտ մի երևույթ


Ապեր փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ԱՄՆ եթե ցանկություն ա ունենում մի երկրի դոմփել, պարզապես նստում ա «ապաչներն» ու «չինուկները» քշում գալիս տփում գնում ա: Նախօրոք էլ մի քիչ ստելսահարում ա:
Հիմա խի՞ ա ընկել սար ու ձոր:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ԱՄՆ եթե ցանկություն ա ունենում մի երկրի դոմփել, պարզապես նստում ա «ապաչներն» ու «չինուկները» քշում գալիս տփում գնում ա: Նախօրոք էլ մի քիչ ստելսահարում ա:
> Հիմա խի՞ ա ընկել սար ու ձոր:


Չգիտեմ դու էդ ինչ փորձով ես նայում... ըստ իս լրիվ հակառակն է փորձը ցույց տալիս...

----------


## Elmo

> Չգիտեմ դու էդ ինչ փորձով ես նայում... ըստ իս լրիվ հակառակն է փորձը ցույց տալիս...


Իրաք, Հարավսլավիա, Վիետնամ:
Ֆիդել Կաստրոյի վրա գիտե՞ս քանի տասնյակ մահափորձ ա եղել: Իսկ Վենեսուելայի նախագահի՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրաք, Հարավսլավիա, Վիետնամ:
> Ֆիդել Կաստրոյի վրա գիտե՞ս քանի տասնյակ մահափորձ ա եղել: Իսկ Վենեսուելայի նախագահի՞:


Գրենադա, Կորեա, Սոմալի(ձախողված), Լիբանան (ձախողված), Պանամա…

----------

Elmo (02.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իրաք, Հարավսլավիա, Վիետնամ:
> Ֆիդել Կաստրոյի վրա գիտե՞ս քանի տասնյակ մահափորձ ա եղել: Իսկ Վենեսուելայի նախագահի՞:


Էհ... բարդ է էս թեման, նամանավանդ, որ երկուսս էլ գրեթե անտեղյակ ենք կարծիքներ հայտնում, 
ես պարզապես գործողությունների ընթացնքերի մեջ օրինաչափություններ եմ նկատում...
Իրանը ոչ Իրաք է, ոչ էլ Հարավսլավիա, ոչ էլ Աղվանստան...
Ես քեզ ուրիշ օրինակներ բերեմ... ՍՍՀՄ, ներկայիս Ռուսաստանն էլ նենց ոչինչ..., Իրան, Չինաստան, ... դրանց պտուղենրը դեռ լավ չեն երևում...
Իրանը պարզապես ավելի խոցելի տեղեր տվեց…Սրանք ըստ իս օրինաչափություններ են...

----------


## Elmo

*TuroJan*, ախպերս ախր ամեն ինչ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով ա էլի ընթանում:
Հա, բոլոր գերհզորները իրենց քթները խոթում են փոքրերի կամ թույլերի գործերի մեջ: Բայց դու հո գիտես, որ հախթողներին չեն դատում: Բրիտայնիայի խելքին փչեց Հնդկաստանը օկպուացնել ու արեց: ԱՄՆ -ի խելքը փչեց մտնել ու Հարավսլավիան ջնջել քարտեզի վրայից՝ արեց: ԱՄՆ հզորացավ, Անգլիային ուղարկեց գրողի ծոցը, մի հատ էլ "Բոստոնյան թեյախմություն" արեց:
Հա ինչ եմ ուզում ասել: Գունավոր հեղափոխությունով երկիր չեն գրավում: Դրանք ներքին պառակտումների արդյունք են: Համոզված եղի, հենց ԱՄՆ ուզեցավ Իրանին բոբո անի, մի հատ նենց լայնածավալ ռմբահարումներ ա սկսելու, որ Չալոն մնա զարմացած(C) Վանո: Հենա երեկ Աղվանստան 30 000 անոց հետևակ ա լցրել:

----------

Մարկիզ (03.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Զարմանում եմ: Այդքան լա՞վ էր կյանքն Իրանում: Հե՞շտ է ամբողջ կյանքում չադրաներով ֆռֆռալը: Հե՞շտ է երեսուն տարի շարունակ ապրել կրոնական երկրում, որտեղ երկրի իրական ողջ իշխանությունը պատկանում է կրոնականներին, որտեղ ազատ խոսք, մարդու իրավունքներ, դեմոկրատական արժեքներ պարզապես չկան, իսկ եթե կան, ապա չեն գործում: Ինչու՞ պետք է հասարակ իրանցին, ով մեկնում է եվրոպական երկրներ, տեսնում մարդ էակի ապրելակերպն այնտեղ, վերադառնալով Իրան, չփորձի որևէ բան փոխել իր երկրում: Ու այս ամենի հետ ԱՄՆ- ն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: 
Նորից ու նորից եմ զարմանում. ով որտեղ բողոքում է, ասում են – ԱՄՆ ու Իսրայել: Ինչու՞ չեք փորձում այդ ամենը դիտարկել մի քիչ ավելի խորքից: Սա սովետական ժամանակներից մնացած մտածելակերպի արդյունքն է. մարդկանց մեջ սերմանել ժամանակին թշնամի հանդիսացող երկրների նկատմամբ անվստահություն: Ի՞նչ վատ երկիր է ԱՄՆ-ը կամ ի՞նչ վատ երկիր է Իսրայելը: Նկատի ունեմ իրենց քաղաքացիների համար: Էնքա՜ն բան ունենք սովորելու նրանցից:



> ոչ էլ Ա*ղվ*անստան...


Նկատի ունես Ա*ֆղ*անստանը՞՞…

----------

Mephistopheles (03.07.2009), Norton (03.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Նկատի ունես Աֆղանստանը՞՞…


էական չի: Մեկ ա շուտով տենց երկիր չի մնալու: Հիմա էլ չկա:

Մնացած տեքստի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: ԱՄՆ -ի 1/200 -ի չափով ստեղ կենսամակարդակ, խոսքի ու խղճի ազատություն , օրենքի ուժ ու ռազմական հզորություն թող լիներ ու բոլորս երջանիկ կապրեինք:

Պարսիկներն էլ են էդ ուզում: Իրանց աղջիկներն էլ են ուզում մինի յուբկա հագնեն: Պարսիկ տղամարդիկ էլ են ուզում գարեջուր խմեն ընկերներով: Էդ հալա հասարակ ամենապրիմիտիվ մարդկային ցանկություններն եմ ասում: Լուրջ սահմանափակումներից դեռ չեմ խոսում:

----------


## Rammer

Ես կասի լրիվ հակառակն է և այս վարքագիծը նման չէ ԱՄՆ-ին և Եվրոպային...Ոչ մի լուրջ քաղաքական քայլ դեռ չի արվել Իրանի ներքին պրոցեսների առումով: Մաքսիում ինչ եղավ դատապարտեցին բռնությունները և ասվեց որ իրանի ժողովուրդը իրավունք ունի ազատ ընտրության...Շատերը նույնսիկ դժգոհում են Օբամայից պասիվության համար: Հետո կա արդյոք ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա որ վկայի որ արևմուքտի մատը խառն է: Եթե որոշ դեպքերում արևմուտքի աջակցությունը ակնհայտ էր, ապա հիմա ոչինչ պարզ չէ...Ուզում եմ հասկանալ թե ինչպես են աջակցում արտաքին ուժերը իրանում վիճակը ապակայունացնելու համար? Ինչ է մտնում են տներով մարդկանց փող են բաժանում? Մուսավին ըստ էության շատ քիչ կապ ունի ամենօրյա բողոքի ակցիանների, ծեծ ու ջարդի, մարդկանց ապստամբության հետ: Նույնիսկ համակառը, նա կոչ է անում սահմանադրական պայքարի...
Ես չեմ կարծում որ ԱՄՆ-ին ձեռնտու է որ Ահմադին նախագահ չլինի: Արդեն պայմանավորվել են հոկտեմբերին սկսել բանակցությունները ատոմային զենք հետ կապված, նույնիսկ ասում են արդեն Սիրիայի միջոցով գաղտնի բանակցում են...
Զգացել եք ինչ-որ սինդրոմ ա տարածված, որտեղ ժողվուրդը ընդվզում ա, պայքարում ա իր ազատության համար, ասում են ուրեմն ԱՄՆ-ի մատը խառն ա...

----------

Norton (03.07.2009), Մարկիզ (03.07.2009)

----------


## voter

Եթե կաթսաի մեջ ամեն ինչ եռում է կափարիչը բացողը կամ նրան օգնողը մեղավոր չէն, որ բացելուց գոլորշի է դուրս գալիս...

ԱՄՆն լավ չի անում, որ ՔԻՉ է օգնում եթե ընդհանրապես օգնում է կափարիչները բացեն....

----------


## Rammer

*ԴԱՇՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԸ*

Դաշնակիցը, բարեկամը, եղբայրը, զինակիցը եւ համանման կատեգորիաները դեռեւս մինչեւ վերջ չեն զուլալվել մեր արժեհամակարգում. էլ ուր մնաց թե դրանց շատ կարեւոր տարատեսակությունները, ասենք, ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը, քաղաքակրթական դաշնակիցը, բնական դաշնակիցը եւ այլն:

Այսօրվա Իրանը տարածաշրջանում մեր պետության միակ բնական դաշնակիցն է, ինչպես որ Արեւմուտքը՝ քաղաքակրթական, Ռուսասատանը՝ ռազմավարական: Այլ հատույթներում մեր երկիրն այլ դաշնակիցներ էլ ունի, ինչպես, որքան էլ անհավանական հնչի, մի կողմից՝ մերձավորարեւելյան արաբական աշխարհը, մյուս կողմից՝ Իսրայելը, կամ՝ մի կողմից՝ Վրաստանը, մյուսից՝ Աբխազիան: Դաշնակիցները հավերժական երեւույթ չեն. դրանք կարող են փոփոխվել, ինչպես շահերը: Ավելին՝ դրանց փոփոխությունը չընկալող, կարծրատիպերի մեջ գոյող ժողովուրդները կամ քաղաքական էլիտաները դատապարտված են:

Որպես որոշակի արժեքների կրողներ՝ մեզ համար առավել հոգեհարազատ էր չեչեն ժողովրդի ազատագրական պայքարը, սակայն մեր շահերից էր բխում ռուսական կողմի հաղթանակը: Կամ՝ մեզ համար կարող էին առավել ընդունելի լինել, օրինակ, Իրանի նախագահի թեկնածու, ազերի Մուսավիի ազատամտական գաղափարները, սակայն ուրախ պետք է լինել Ահմադինեջատի հաղթանակի առիթով: Տարօրինակ է, որ Մինսկի խմբի նախագահություն խցկվելու թուրքական ջանքերին հայկական կողմն ակտիվ դիվանագիտություն չի ծավալում իրանական գործոնով այն չեզոքացնելու կամ, առնվազն, համակշռելու ուղղությամբ: Ահմադինեջատի հաղթանակից հետո, գոնե առաջիկա շրջանի համար մենք կարող ենք ապահով լինել Իրանի՝ մեր բնական դաշնակիցը լինելու անփոփոխության շնորհիվ: Որքան ժամանակ որ Իրանը կլինի կայուն, հզոր եւ չտրոհված, այնքան ժամանակ նա մեր միակ բնական դաշնակիցն է: Սա, իհարկե, չի նշանակում, թե մենք առավել լայն ազատություններ չենք ցանկանում իրանական ժողովրդին: Իսկ թե Հայաստանի համար ինչ կնշանակի ազերի հոգեւոր առաջնորդ եւ ազերի նախագահ աննախադեպ դասավորությամբ Իրանը, բոլորին է պարզ, մանավանդ որ ոչ ոք չի կարող երաշխավորել, թե ժողովրդավար Մուսավին առավել ժողովրդավար է, քան, ասենք, Ալիեւը, Էրդողանը եւ ներկա թուրքական աշխարհի այլ ժողովրդավար առաջնորդներ: Սա, անշուշտ, չի նշանակում նաեւ, որ մեկ օրվա մեջ իրանական բազմամիլիոն թրքությունը կուրանա Իրանի պետական շահը եւ կնետվի ազգակից եւ նույնադավան Ադրբեջանի, առավել եւս՝ Թուրքիայի շահերը սպասարկելու, սակայն շահերի եւ ռազմավարության շրջադարձային փոփոխության հնարավորությունը եւս բացառել հնարավոր չէ: Իսկ ո՞վ կարող է հաստատակամորեն պնդել, որ մեր ժամանակների Վուդրո Վիլսոնի համարման ձգտող պարոն Օբաման առավել դյուրությամբ լեզու չի գտնի հենց Ահմադինեջատի հետ: Խնդիրն այն է, թե Իրանի նախագահից վեր կանգնած հոգեւոր առաջնորդների դասն իրեն պատրաստ համարու՞մ է արաբական արշավանքներից ի վեր, մինչեւ Փեհլեւիների կառավարման կարճատեւ ժամանակներն ընկած թուրքական ծագմամբ էլիտայի իշխանության վերահաստատման վերջնական ռեւանշին, եւ արդյո՞ք Արեւմուտքն ու Ռուսաստանը հանուն կառավարման համակարգի փոփոխության կամ սեփական միջնաժամկետ շահերի՝ կնպաստեն Իրանի ապակայունացման ու տրոհման գործին: Եթե անգամ ոչ, միեւնույն է, Հայաստանն իրավունք չունի պատրաստ չլինելու իրադարձությունների նաեւ նման զարգացման, ուր արդեն մեր Մեղրին կլինի ոչ թե ռազմավարական նշանակության տարածք, այլ կոնկրետ քառակուսի կիլոմետրերով չափվող հողակտոր: Եթե մեր ռազմավարական դաշնակից Ռուսաստանը մեզնից կտրված է այլ պետություններով, ինչով նվազեցված է այդ դաշնակցության օգտակար գործողության գործակիցը, եթե մեր արժեհամակարգային դաշնակից Արեւմուտքը Վրաստանի կողմից դուռը թակելու պարագայում անգամ մեզնից կտրված է հսկայական տարածություններով, իսկ իրականում՝ օվկիանոսով, ապա Իրանի՝ հավասարակշռության, կայունության խախտմամբ մեր միակ բնական դաշնակիցը եւս մեզնից կկտրվի միջարկմամբ, եւ Հայաստանը չի ունենա ոչ մի տեսակի դաշնակից, որի հետ անմիջական սահման ունենա:

Եթե անգամ ճիշտ է, որ ժողովրդավարությունը համամարդկային արժեք է եւ ազգություն չի ճանաչում, ապա առավել ճշմարիտ է, որ արեւելյան ժողովրդավարներն այն ճանաչում են հենց առաջին հերթին, ինչպես մեկ դար առաջ՝ հեղափոխական երիտթուրքերը: Կնշանակի՝ դաշնակիցներին ոչ միայն պետք է դասդասել եւ երբեք չշփոթել այդ դասերը, այլեւ պատրաստ լինել ամեն վայրկյան դրանց փոփոխության, քանի որ անանց արժեքը սեփական երկրի եւ ժողովրդի շահն է:

ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ

----------


## voter

Շիիզմի կենտրոն Քում քաղաքում բարձրաստիճան հոգեւորականների խորհուրդը համարձակվել է անհամաձայնություն հայտնել Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետության գերագույն առաջնորդ այաթոլա Ալի Խամենեիին կապված ընտրությունների հետ:



> հոգեւորականների հայտարարությանը նախորդել են երկու կարեւոր իրադարձություններ. պաշտոնական արդյունքներով պարտված նախկին վարչապեր Միր-Հոսեյն Մուսավին հրապարակել է տեղեկագիր, որում մանրամասնորեն նկարագրված են հաղթող ճանաչված գործող նախագահ Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադի աջակիցների՝ քվեարկության օրը իրականացրած բազում կեղծիքները, իսկ այաթոլա Խամենեիի քաղաքական զինակիցներից «Քայան» ազդեցիկ օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Հոսեյն Շարիաթմադարին, պնդելով, թե Մուսավին կատարում է ամերիկյան «5-րդ շարասյան» դերը, հայտարարել է եւ պահանջել է նրան ու նախկին նախագահ Մոհամադ Խաթամիին համարել օտարերկրյա գործակալներ ու պատժել որպես հանցագործների:
> 
> Այդ ամենից հետո Իրանի, ինչպես նաեւ մոլորակի բոլոր շիա-մահմեդականների կրոնական կենտրոն ու սրբավայր Քում ավանում գտնվող աստվածաբանների եւ հոգեւորականների ընկերակցությունը հայտարարել է ընտրությունների արդյունքները չճանաչելու մասին:


http://www.armenialiberty.org/archiv...tml?id=1770523

----------

Rammer (06.07.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Ալլահը խառնվեց գործին  :LOL:  
Մի ահավոր ավազամրրիկ է ծածկել Թեհրանը
Ցուցարարները այլևս տնից դուրս գալ չեն կարողանում:

 Իսկ ընդանրապես հիմա պետք չի մեզ իշխանափոխություն Իրանում: Թող Հայաստան-Իրան երկաթգիծը սարքվի հետո....

  Թե չէ ինչպես ամեն հեղափոխությունից հետո կգան մի տաս տարի էդ երկրի փողերը կլափեն ու եղածն էլ կքանդեն ու ոչ մի բան էլ չեն սարքի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ալլահը խառնվեց գործին  
> Մի ահավոր ավազամրրիկ է ծածկել Թեհրանը
> Ցուցարարները այլևս տնից դուրս գալ չեն կարողանում:
> 
>  Իսկ ընդանրապես հիմա պետք չի մեզ իշխանափոխություն Իրանում: Թող Հայաստան-Իրան երկաթգիծը սարքվի հետո....
> 
>   Թե չէ ինչպես ամեն հեղափոխությունից հետո կգան մի տաս տարի էդ երկրի փողերը կլափեն ու եղածն էլ կքանդեն ու ոչ մի բան էլ չեն սարքի:


ապեր, դու հլա կարծում ես որ Հայաստանն ու Իրանը "երկաթգիծ" ե՞ն կառուցելու…

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *TuroJan*, ախպերս ախր ամեն ինչ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով ա էլի ընթանում:
> Հա, բոլոր գերհզորները իրենց քթները խոթում են փոքրերի կամ թույլերի գործերի մեջ: Բայց դու հո գիտես, որ հախթողներին չեն դատում: Բրիտայնիայի խելքին փչեց Հնդկաստանը օկպուացնել ու արեց: ԱՄՆ -ի խելքը փչեց մտնել ու Հարավսլավիան ջնջել քարտեզի վրայից՝ արեց: ԱՄՆ հզորացավ, Անգլիային ուղարկեց գրողի ծոցը, մի հատ էլ "Բոստոնյան թեյախմություն" արեց:
> Հա ինչ եմ ուզում ասել: Գունավոր հեղափոխությունով երկիր չեն գրավում: Դրանք ներքին պառակտումների արդյունք են: Համոզված եղի, հենց ԱՄՆ ուզեցավ Իրանին բոբո անի, մի հատ նենց լայնածավալ ռմբահարումներ ա սկսելու, որ Չալոն մնա զարմացած(C) Վանո: Հենա երեկ Աղվանստան 30 000 անոց հետևակ ա լցրել:


Էլմո ջան, էլի եմ ասում, հստակ ոչ ես ոչ էլ դու չենք կարող ասել, թե այս կամ այն երևույթի ետևում իրական պատճառը որն է... բայց կարծում եմ, բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ վարագույրենրի հետևում ավելի շատ բան է կատարվում ու պլանավորվում, քան բեմում:
Ես պատմության բաժնում, Ով ենք Մենք իրականում թեմայում Սամվել Կարապետյանի հարցազրույցն եմ տեղադրել, կկարդաս, ու կհասկանաս, թե ինչու ասեցի, որ դու դա կարդաս, և ինչու քո տված հարցին ես պատասխանեցի, որ ԱՄՆ կազմակերպություն է, ոչ թե պետություն:
Ես լսել եմ, որ Իրանում գործող նախագահի կողմնակիցների խաղախ ցույցն երկու անգամ ավելին էր, քան էդ մոլորվածների... իսկ ինչու Իրանցիների ցուցապաստառները անգլոտառ են... իսկ էս վերջում նկարահանվող ֆիլմերում էդ ժողովուրդին ներկայացնում են բարբարոս, արյունարբու, հետամնաց ժողովուրդ... ուրանալով, այն մեծ դերը, որ ունեցել են պարսիկները համաշխարահային քաղաքակրթության զարգացման մեջ...
ես այդպիսի օրինաչափություններ եմ տեսնում...  :Smile: 
Հա, համ էլ Իրանը մի համեմատի Իրաքի ու մնացածների հետ... եթե չեմ սխալվում, աշխարհի ամենամարտունակ բանակներից մեկն է Իրանի բանակը: Ու եթե ԱՄՆ կարող է հաղթել, ապա միայն հսկայական կորուստների գնով... վերջը ԱՄՆ ում էլ ժողովուրդը հիմնականում դժգոհ է էդ պատերազմներից...

----------


## Elmo

Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ Իրանին ԱՄՆ չի կարա էդքան հեշտ գրավի: Ու մեծ հարց ա կարա՞ գրավի, թե չէ: Իրանը ռուսական տեխնիկայով ա զնիված, որից ամերիկոսները սարսափում են:
Բայց պրեզիդենտին սնայպերահարելը ավելի էժան ա ու էֆեկտիվ, քան 10 000 000 մարդու համոզել, որ դուրս գա փողոց ու անկարգություն անի:
Ստեղ ամբողջ հարցը Իրանի ռեժմի հետ չհամակերպվող մարդկանց մեջ ա: Ներքին պառակտում ա, ոչ ավել: ԱՄՆ օգնում ա, որ ամեն ինչ ավելի գունավոր ու վառ երևա: Լուսաբանում ա, գուցե և մի քիչ էլ վիճակը թեժացնում ա: Բայց համոզված եղի գլխավոր պատճառը ներսում ա: Եթե Իրանի ներսում ամեն ինչ հարթ լինի, ոչ մի ամերիկոս չի կարա բունտ կազմակերպի:
Դէ թող Ռուսաստանում կազմակերպեն, եթե էդքան լավ են կազմակերպում: Չեն կարողանում, որովհետև ռուսները ներսից պառակտված չեն: Խմած են, ջղայն, բութ ու հզոր:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2009), Լեռնցի (07.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> ապեր, դու հլա կարծում ես որ Հայաստանն ու Իրանը "երկաթգիծ" ե՞ն կառուցելու…


Դու ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա ունես էդ կապակցությամբ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա ունես էդ կապակցությամբ?


բանն էլ հենց էն ա որ ոչ մի լուռջ ինֆորմացիա չկա, որ դրա կառուցումը հավանական դարձնի, մենակ դատարկ խոսակցություն ու ոչ մի ֆինանսական լուրջ նեցուկ… սա Սերժը շարջանառության մեջ դրեց զուտ բլեֆի համար… Արմենիկում

----------

Norton (07.07.2009), Rammer (07.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> բանն էլ հենց էն ա որ ոչ մի լուռջ ինֆորմացիա չկա, որ դրա կառուցումը հավանական դարձնի, մենակ դատարկ խոսակցություն ու ոչ մի ֆինանսական լուրջ նեցուկ… սա Սերժը շարջանառության մեջ դրեց զուտ բլեֆի համար… Արմենիկում


Ուղղակի երկաթգիծը չակերտների մեջ էիր գրել, մտածեցի երկաթը կամ գիծը փոխաբերական իմաստով են ու իրականում ոչ թե երկաթգիծ պտի կառուցեն այլ պողպատակոր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուղղակի երկաթգիծը չակերտների մեջ էիր գրել, մտածեցի երկաթը կամ գիծը փոխաբերական իմաստով են ու իրականում ոչ թե երկաթգիծ պտի կառուցեն այլ պողպատակոր:


հետաքրքիր միտք էր… չակերտների մեջ եմ դրել որովհետև դրանք ուղիղ իմաստով հասկանալ չի կարելի, ինչպես ամեն ինչը էս "իշխանության" մեջ… ամեն բառ կարելի է չակերտների մեջ վերցնել…"արտաքին քաղաքականություն"… "նախագահ" …"դատարան"… "արդարադատություն"… "խորհրդարան"… "ոստիկան" … "Սերժ Սագսյան"

----------

Norton (07.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> հետաքրքիր միտք էր… չակերտների մեջ եմ դրել որովհետև դրանք ուղիղ իմաստով հասկանալ չի կարելի, ինչպես ամեն ինչը էս "իշխանության" մեջ… ամեն բառ կարելի է չակերտների մեջ վերցնել…"արտաքին քաղաքականություն"… "նախագահ" …"դատարան"… "արդարադատություն"… "խորհրդարան"… "ոստիկան" … "Սերժ Սագսյան"


Հետաքրքիր նմանություններ են. "արտաքին քաղաքականություն", "նախագահ", "դատարան", "արդարադատություն", "խորհրդարան", "ոստիկան", "Սերժ Սագսյան" մեկ էլ *"երկաթգիծ"*:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալու և թեմայից չշեղվելու համար:*

----------

Արամ (07.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ Իրանին ԱՄՆ չի կարա էդքան հեշտ գրավի: Ու մեծ հարց ա կարա՞ գրավի, թե չէ: Իրանը ռուսական տեխնիկայով ա զնիված, որից ամերիկոսները սարսափում են:
> Բայց պրեզիդենտին սնայպերահարելը ավելի էժան ա ու էֆեկտիվ, քան 10 000 000 մարդու համոզել, որ դուրս գա փողոց ու անկարգություն անի:
> Ստեղ ամբողջ հարցը Իրանի ռեժմի հետ չհամակերպվող մարդկանց մեջ ա: Ներքին պառակտում ա, ոչ ավել: ԱՄՆ օգնում ա, որ ամեն ինչ ավելի գունավոր ու վառ երևա: Լուսաբանում ա, գուցե և մի քիչ էլ վիճակը թեժացնում ա: Բայց համոզված եղի գլխավոր պատճառը ներսում ա: Եթե Իրանի ներսում ամեն ինչ հարթ լինի, ոչ մի ամերիկոս չի կարա բունտ կազմակերպի:
> Դէ թող Ռուսաստանում կազմակերպեն, եթե էդքան լավ են կազմակերպում: Չեն կարողանում, որովհետև ռուսները ներսից պառակտված չեն: Խմած են, ջղայն, բութ ու հզոր:


Էլմո ջան, պրեզիդենտի վերացումը ոչ միշտ է հարմար լուծում, այն դեպքում է հարմար, որ սկզբունքային հարցեր կախված է լինում անձամբ տվյալ մարդուց: Իսկ հակառակ դեպքում, դու վերացրեցիր դրան, նախ գործդ ավելի կբարդանա... Իրանի դեպքում, իրանցիները կսկսեն հերոսացնել իրենց պրեզիդենտին... և տվյալ անհատի փոխարեն կգա մի նոր պրեզիդենտ, որն էլի կշարունակի նախկին գործը: Դժվար չէ գտնել տվյալ դեպքում այդպիսի մարդու:
Իսկ ահա այս մի նոր ձևը, որն աշխատում է ավելի առանց գլխացավանքի... դու գիտես, որ ԱՄՆ ու կան հատուկ հեռուստաալիքներ, հատուկ պարսկերենով, հատուկ Իրանում արբանյակային դիտողների համար... խնդրեմ լիցքավորում են ժողովուրդին, հետո մի քանի կայծ տալիս ու վերջ... պայթում է...
Իհարկե, ես ընդունում եմ, Իրանն այստեղ ունեցավ խոցելի տեղեր... բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտակցում ենք, որն է դա...
Իսկ ահա ՌԴ-ում լրիվ այլ բանն է խոցելի... ռուս ազգը այսօր տառապում է թմրամոլությամբ ու ալկոհոլությամբ... սա էլ ՌԴ-ի խոցելի տեղն է... իսպառ վերանում է ամուր ընտանիքի գաղափարը... այսինքն պետությունը որպես էդպիսի վերածվում է մի քաոսի...աննպատակ ժողովուրդի կազմակերպության...Պուտինին հալալա... բայց արի ու տես, որ Գարի Գասպարովը որոշեց զբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ...ու դեմ է կանգնել Պուտինին, չնայած իրա հարցը արագ լուծվեց... ասում եմ, հալալա Պուտինին...
Դե Չինաստանում իրավիճակը պարզ է... էլ չանրադառնամ...
Հիմա քաղաքական իրվաիճակն ամբողջությամբ խառն է... աշխարհն ինչ որ նոր բանի է պատրաստվում... հույս ունենանք, որ մեծ պայթյուններ չեն լինի... քանզի միշտ այդպիսի դեպքերում, մեր թշնամիներն օգտագործում են իրավիճակը մեր դեմ...
Մեզ այժմ պետք է ամուր, ազգայնամետ իշխանություն... ու պետք չէ մեզ հեղափոխություն, քանզի հեղափոխության ժամանակ արյուն է թափվում, իսկ մենք արյուն չունենք էլ թափելու...իսկ առանց արյուն հեղափոխությունը դա բարեփոխություն է...

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ռուսաստանի վարած քաղաքականության մասին այստեղից առանձնացված գրառումներից ստեղծվել է նոր թեմա: Կարող եք քննարկումները անցկացնել այնտեղ:

Բիձա ձեր գրառումը տեղափոխվել է այստեղ, այս թեմայից դուրս, իսկ նշածս թեմային՝ համապատասխան լինելու պատճառով*

----------


## Norton

*Իրանում քննարկում են կոալիցիայի ստեղծման հնարավորությունը*




> Երեկ երեկոյան Թեհրանի փողոցներում լսվում էին «Մահ բռնապետին», «Մահ բռնապետությանը», «Մահ Ռուսաստանին» կարգախոսները: Ոստիկաններն ամբողջ գիշեր հետևել են ցուցարաներին: Տեղի են ունեցել ձերբակալումներ, հաղորդում է Mignews-ը։
> 
> Այսօր առավոտյան կառավարական մակարդակով քննարկվում էր ընդլայնված ընդդիմադիր կոալիցիայի ստեղծումը` կառավարություն ձևավորելու շրջանակներում: Իրանական որոշ հրատարակչություններ տեղեկացրել են, որ կոալիցիայի ստեղծման բանակցություններին մասնակցելու են Միր Հոսեյն Մուսավին և Մեհդի Քյարուբին, սակայն Մուսավին այաթոլլահ Ռաֆսանջանիի հետ հանդիպմանը չի հայտնվել:
> 
> Հավելենք, որ այսօր հայտնի է դարձել հունիսի 12-ին Իրանի նախագահ վերընտրված Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադի երդմակալության օրը: Հանդիսավոր արարողությունը տեղի կունենա օգոստոսի 2-ին:


www.tert.am

----------


## Norton

*Իրանում 140 ընդդիմադիր ազատ է արձակվել*



> Իրանում ազատ է արձակվել մոտ 140 մարդ, ովքեր ձերբակալվել էին նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո սկիզբ առած ցույցերի ժամանակ, ահյտնել են երկրի իշխանությունները։
> 
> Այս հայտարարությունը հնչել է անմիջապես այն բանից հետո, երբ Իրանի հոգևոր առաջնորդ այաթոլլա Ալի Խամենեին հրահանգ է տվել փակել այն կենտրոնը, որում պահում էին ընդդիմության ձերբակալված կողմնակիցներին: Այս որոշումը Խամենեին հիմնավորել էր նրանով, որ «Քահրիզակ» կենտրոնը «չի ապահովում ձերբակալվածների իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը»:
> 
> *Իշխանության ներկայացուցիչների խոսքերով՝ ևս 150 մարդ, ովքեր մեղադրվում են ավելի լուրջ հանցագործությունների մեջ, կշարունակեն մնալ ճաղերի հետևում:*
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է BBC-ն, ընդդիմության առաջնորդները գրեթե ամեն օր հաղորդում են բանտում իրենց կողմնակիցների մահվան մասին: Ենթադրյալ մահացածներից մեկն ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու Մոհսեն Ռեզաիի 25-ամյա որդին է:


www.tert.am

----------


## Norton

Առանց մեկնաբանությունների, դեկտեմբեր 27, 2009

----------

Ambrosine (01.01.2010), Mephistopheles (01.01.2010), Rammer (01.01.2010), Հայկօ (01.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առանց մեկնաբանությունների, դեկտեմբեր 27, 2009
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6vXWXdIs0U


Իրանն էլ չի հանգստանա եթե փոփոխություն չլինի…

----------

